# pentium 4 miracle!



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

i cant believe this! my friend has a pentium 4 , yet he can run assassins creed brotherhood. assasins creed brotherhood needs core 2 duo 1.8GHZ so how did it run on his pc. these are his system specs-
cpu- pentium 4 3GHz
ram-2gb
gpu-hd 6670


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

He has 3GHz, that's how.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

if he can run that game could he run elder scrolls skyrim since that needs core 2 duo 1.6GHz and crysis 2 which needs core 2 duo 2.0 GHZ.
crysis 2 only needs 0.2 GHz more than assasins creed brotherhood so it should run on his computer. right!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

some games are only optimized for dual cores
so a Core 2 Duo 1.6 Ghz is not the same as P4 3.2 Ghz
it's totally different

not all games that needs a minimum of Core 2 Duo 1.6 Ghz are guaranteed to work on a single core P4 CPU


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hyper-Thread P4?? I have a P4 HT with a single CPU but shows 2 Processors in HDW Manager.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

P4 HT will show to processors or two threads
but it still lower than a core 2 duo


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

if you're such a know it all then how did assassins creed brotherhood run on my friends pc which has a pentium 4HT 3GHz. answer that!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

There is no need to have that attitude here. Games have a 'minimum requirement' but it's rarely an actual requirement for the game to run, merely the lowest spec that the game was designed to run smoothly on. 

the Pentium 4 is still an okay processor and at 3 GHZ it'll be fast enough to play modern games, regardless if it's Hyper-Threading (which does not make it dual-core).

The key here is his GPU is a very new card which allows him to run the games so well, but most likely not at the GPU's maximum capabilities. In reality processor frequency (GHz) is not very important in gaming, I know systems with 1.8 GHz processors that can run BF3 just fine on the highest settings. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

That know-it-all is one of the best Game-Techs on here. He should be able to run those games on low settings at least.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

gameloser said:


> if you're such a know it all then how did assassins creed brotherhood run on my friends pc which has a pentium 4HT 3GHz. answer that!


his card is a HD 6670 that's why!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> his card is a HD 6670 that's why!


This pretty much.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> his card is a HD 6670 that's why!


That's exactly why. Don't worry though as his P4 is severly holding the HD6670's full potential. Also, sure the game can run, but online gaming his buddies with much newer cpu's and the same graphics card will be running circles around him.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Pentium4 "duo" is really single core using hyperthreading so Windows sees it as dual core. Not as good as i3 or i5, but still plenty useful.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The e series are even far superior to any P4 when it comes to gaming and everyday use. The P4 simply can't do as much per clock cycle as the e series and up can do.


----------

